# -

## ZZZhanna

.



> "......"        14.12.2013     02.12.2013 345- "     855       ",    : 
>                    : 
> 
> -      ,              ,    ,      ; 
> -      ,                 ,       (),       ; 
> -      ,             ,     (),                   ,                     ; 
> -      ,     ; 
> -           . 
> 
> ...


 6     5 -    .      -             
1  -  , ,   ..,    3  4     3
2  -    5 .
  , ?

----------

5

----------

*ZZZhanna*,    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


     ...
 -    ,    ...

,   ...   (   )   **,  **  -  ...
    ...

----------

*ZZZhanna*,  ..         ..     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,        :



> 02.12.2013 .  345-,     .855          .          *:    ,          * .
> ,         :
>              ,    ;
>              ,  ,  ;
>           ,       , ,      ,   ;
>        ,    ;
>            .


,      ...
  ...

----------

*ZZZhanna*,   ?  ?

----------

:

_  ,      , ,         ,            ,  14  2013              5._

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  ?


   ,     ,    ...  :Smilie: 

    .   ,   ,          ,    .
   ,             ,     ?         1,   ,   -    ,     -  ?          -  " " ?
   ,        .  " "       ?

----------

> ,             ,     ?


  ,     ,              +    :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> +


 :yes:  :Smilie:

----------

> .


- :    .   *23.12.1997* N 21-,  "         ."

    ?     ?

----------


## Anulya

> ?     ?


,  16 )

----------

> ,  16 )


  ...

----------


## .

,  5 ?   ,       14.12.13

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  5 ?


,        :Smilie:

----------


## Lady-M

""  5   ,   5     ,        6  :Smilie:  

!!! :Wow:

----------

.

----------

3-     ,    ,   5-, ..

----------

**,

----------


## stramonium

,      3

----------


## zia

.-,    "5"  :Wow:

----------

..    ..      ..  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

() ,     ,     ,   , ..    ,   ,         (  ).

----------


## Agesta

24:
"" !  ,   14.12.2013       02.12.2013  345-      855       (  ).    ,       ,  , , : -        ; -        ,                 ,   ,      ; -        ,             ,     (),                   ,                     . -             ,                       ,       ,        . "

----------


## Zhankin

,     , ,       6,           :Biggrin: 
  "   ,          ,        ,    ,      ."  :Rofl:

----------


## buKIN

:
- 3  4    ,                   ,          (),                                ,                             ;                                                    

-	     ,                                                    
   ;                  
-	                                                           
.                                                

- 6    .                  

  10      , ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - 3  4


        ,     3  4      ,    6 ?

----------

,   -  .    -    ,    .

----------

**,         ?     ,      :Big Grin:

----------

,       4 .  ,     5 ,   -  6 .      . ...

----------


## Demin

> ?     ,


     .  :yes:

----------


## buxgalter

02  2013   345-      855                         .      14  2013 . 
   855       14  2013 : 
 855.      
1.      ,       ,   ,                 ( ),     .
2.                    :
     ,              ,    ,      ;
     ,                 ,       (),       ;
     ,             ,     (),                   ,                     ;
     ,     ;
          .

     ,    ,       . 
 ,       855           () :
	  -    , ,            ;
	     ,   .
     14  2013    855    ,        . 

.  855 ,   ,         (    ) .      .

   ?

       14 .     ...

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=511278

----------


## buxgalter

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=511278


  .

     .        .   .

----------

*buxgalter*,  ..   .....

----------

. ,    .    -  ?

----------

:      - , , !       -... -?

----------

> :      - , , !       -... -?


   , .  ,  ,  ,  ,    ...  ,   ?       !       ?   ...

----------

> !


        ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4

-    ,   6-   ))    ))

----------

16.12.2013  . 855         :

     ,              ,    ,      ;

     ,                 ,       (),       ;

     ,             ,     (),                   ,                     ;

     ,     ;

          .

     ,    ,       .

----------

,     13

----------

> -    ,   6-   ))    ))


  :        ,  ?

----------


## finadezda

2  855    : **  (   02.12.2013  345-).

----------


## finadezda

02.12.2013  345-    . 855  .      ,      .           , ..          . *     ,    *       (. 1 . 855  ).
      ,       ,   . 2 . 855  . ,            ,      ,       (. 4 . 2 . 855  ).        ,       ,    (. 5 . 2 . 855  ).
          23.12.1997  21- ,      .    .
  . 2 . 855   ,                ( )           ( ).                 .                  .
  ,          .              .
   02.12.2013  345-     . 2 . 855  .
_ ,   14  2013 ,     :
      ;
             ;
        (   )           ._
 ,      02.12.2013  345-   ,   16 .  14  2013                     . ,       .

----------

-      5,  3

    ,   :Smilie:

----------

-      ,        6- ))     ,    855  ,        / ,    .   ?  -?         5-

----------

> 5-


 -   ?    ..

----------

> -   ?    ..


    . 6

----------

**, =    ?

----------


## Demin

> 


,     .

----------


## 24



----------

-. ,   .

----------


## Zhankin

,  ,   ,       ,   , :
 ,            ,    - . 
     .

----------

- 3-     -    ....

----------


## Account_RUS

(3)  ,    5.
          .

----------


## _

( ..)        ,  1 - , 3 - , 5-       !    !

----------

3?

----------

> 3?


5

----------

,        5?

----------

> ,        5?


,  5,     

3 -

----------


## Sphynx

()        3  .

----------

> ()        3  .


  ,    .

----------

,    3 ,

----------


## Sphynx



----------

*Sphynx*,

----------

-     3 ,  - 5.

----------


## Val6556

> ,    .


    .      ""  "  "?   "      ".    ,  ,  ""    - ,  "   " -      .     ,     . 855,      .

----------

.. ,       3?

----------

> .      ""  "  "?   "      ".    ,  ,  ""    - ,  "   " -      .     ,     . 855,      .


   "      ..." -   ,     ,       ,    
..      ,

----------

> .      ""  "  "?   "      ".    ,  ,  ""    - ,  "   " -      .


-      "**         ".    ,   "    " ?




> ,     . 855,      .


          (      ),    .

----------

> (      ),    .


 ?         ,

----------

> (      ),


  ?

----------

> ?


,

----------

> ?


,     : 


> ...    ...
> ** ,              ,    ,      ;


 "   "  ,  **     .     -   ** ,     .

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

/,    3  4 , 5

----------

> /,    3  4 , 5

----------

> 


    -  !

----------

-    3,   ,     3,  5.  ,    -

----------


## Val6556

> "      ..." -   ,     ,       ,    
> ..      ,


           .    "  ". ,        "    ...   ",      ,        ,    .



> -      "**         ".    ,   "    " ?


 ,      23.12.1997  21-,        2  855  ,  ,    ,      -,               . 

      23.12.1997 N 21-   (. 4 . 2 . 855     )     ,    . 5 . 2 . 855   (  )          ,      .

     ,      ,      ,           .

  ,     ,     ,        ? ,    ,          ,           .  , -, ,                      .       -        ,             3. ().

----------


## Val6556

> -    3,   ,     3,  5.  ,    -


     ,       5.  ,  14 ,  ,   3.

----------

> ,       5.  ,  14 ,  ,   3.


   , ,   5-   ,   12.12.2013 .
      3-

----------

,      3

----------


## Val6556

> , ,   5-   ,   12.12.2013 .
>       3-


--    14   20     5.       3.     ,    ,          5- ,          3- .

----------


## Val6556

> ,      3


  11 .   5    3, 4  -  5,     ,    ,          ,       -    .

----------

> ,     ,     ,        ?


 ,     -   ,    "                    "




> *      23  1997 .*     2  855    ,       ,       , *      ,       (.. ),    * ,         .
> ..........
>  ,     ........ 
>     -   ,             ,     (),     *,   *        ,        .

----------


## Val6556

> ,     -   ,    "                    "


     .       ,             ,        .

----------

> .       ,             ,        .


 ?

----------


## Val6556

> ?


 ,      ,    21-.   ,    345-,   ,     ,     ,       ,      ,     . 855  ,         21-.

 ,        ** ,     ** ,   , ,   .

  ,          ,          .

----------

> ,      ,    21-.


    450 ,         .   -  -         .  -?






> ,        ** ,     ** ,   , ,   .


: -       ,   ""  .
 :       " **      ...",   .




> ,          ,          .


   :       **    "...         ..."?     ?

----------


## Val6556

> 450 ,         .   -  -         .  -?
> 
> : -       ,   ""  .
>  :       " **      ...",   .
> 
>    :       **    "...         ..."?     ?


     ?     ,    345-,         23.12.1997 .  21-? , ,    ,     ,       .           .

 ,     : 


> 2  855           23  1997 . N 21- "      2  855         15    "      "         "                   ,       ,              ,    ,           ,


,      ,      26  1998 . N 42-,      3  2012 . N 216-?

     .        .          .  -   ,               ,   ,  ,     - . 

 .

----------

> .    "  ". ,        "    ...   ",      ,        ,    
> .....().


 , ..
 :
      ?     -  ,        ,  ...   ?       ?       ,     ,  ,      -         ,                   (  )...( -   -   ,         ,      ,     ,      )..   .855   45     , .. ,    ,    ...       ( )   (      )...        "" ( ) ,  !      -          (     )

----------


## echinaceabel

> 45     , .. ,    ,    ...       ( )   (      )...        "" ( ) ,  !      -          (     )


. ?

----------


## Alchemist

> . ?


  "?"?  ,        (. ,   )...       ,    -   "    ",        ...      ...

----------

:



> 23.12.1997 N 21-   (. 4 . 2 . 855     )     ,    . 5 . 2 . 855   (  )          ,


.. 
..  ?         .   ,   ,       "" ...




> ,      ,      ,           .


.
    ? -    ..(      -  )

        , ,      .5 .2. .855 "        ,       ,        " ,   "               ,   ".        ..  ,        ( ,    ( .4          (    .). 
    ,          -  ,      "" ,       ()  ()   .     (   )       -     (   ,            ). 

  "        ,      ",        ,  "        ,   ,        ,   ,     ,            ".     ,   (    1996 )           ,       (.. ),      ,         .          ,      ,          ",      "      ,          ,         ",     ,          ,        ,       ,   Val6556  

          ,    ... 

P.S.  ,       ,       (  , )?   -   () -           ....

----------

,       ,      ,        (  , )   ()  (        ),     ,               (   ,  ,          ...     ,     ...  -          ,         ?              ?        ,     ,       . 
   ,   -     ,      ,   ..       ,     ,         ,    ,    ,       ...        ? (     )..
     ,        ...   () ,    (/    )     ,         ,          ? (     .,   .   ,    ). 
        ,          ,    .  ,     ()    (      .)...     ,         ?...              ( -  ),             ,           . ( ..)?            ,         ...        - ,      .     ,     ?           ?

----------

!

 , ,          ,   , : "        ,                 ,           , ,  ,            " -                ?      3-         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ,   ,     4  
   - 3.

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

,3,   . :Frown:

----------

> 


   ,    ,   .
  ,    ,    .

----------

